# Cannabis Moonshine... lets make some!



## Xeno420 (Jul 31, 2009)

Anyone ever experiment with trying to make cannabis moonshine? I've read that pot plants require sugar to grow or at least make sugars while they grow (I dont remember, too high). What my question is, "is it possible to make shine out of germinating seeds or the plant itself"? Oh! And today is my B-day too so happy B-day to me ... A whooping 32 today. Lets get blaaaaaaaaazed!


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Jul 31, 2009)

interesting idea, im not sure if it would work


----------



## Xeno420 (Jul 31, 2009)

darkdestruction420 said:


> interesting idea, im not sure if it would work


Ok, how about adding bud as an element to some shine?


----------



## greenpeace31 (Jul 31, 2009)

i have made wine out of it!! it will smash your ass after 45 mins it takes time to kick in!!


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Jul 31, 2009)

making beer with it right now, dry-hopping with it, and I threw 120grams of trimmings in during the last five minutes of the boil.


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 31, 2009)

Check this out this guy is cool as hell. some cool vids online.
[youtube]xCGa4X5Lh6o[/youtube]


----------



## Xeno420 (Jul 31, 2009)

Good lookin' out guys, I just wanted to do a smokeless high and possibly use this as a party gag from some unsuspecting guests (they don't need drug testing for sure) I'ma be crackin up for sure!


----------



## .Calico (Aug 7, 2009)

I make marijuana-shine at every harvest. To make true MJ-shine, you need a still with a "Gin head". MJ-shine is essentially gin. Instead of juniper in the still column, you put MJ plant cuttings. You could also soak cuttings in alcohol and heat the mixture for 15 minutes, while being careful not to boil it, and letting it sit for 3-5 days to make an infusion. 
As far as fermenting it with just H2O and yeast, i don't think there is nearly enough sugar and the plant to get more than an ounce of alcohol per 5 gallons. Then again I'm a liquor guy, not a wine/beer guy.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Aug 7, 2009)

.Calico said:


> I make marijuana-shine at every harvest. To make true MJ-shine, you need a still with a "Gin head". MJ-shine is essentially gin. Instead of juniper in the still column, you put MJ plant cuttings. You could also soak cuttings in alcohol and heat the mixture for 15 minutes, while being careful not to boil it, and letting it sit for 3-5 days to make an infusion.
> As far as fermenting it with just H2O and yeast, i don't think there is nearly enough sugar and the plant to get more than an ounce of alcohol per 5 gallons. Then again I'm a liquor guy, not a wine/beer guy.


It was more for an herb taste then anything. I heard you need about 3 Oz. soft boiled in the wort for the last 15 min, for 5 gal, for any effect whatsoever...


----------



## neef (Aug 24, 2009)

im excited to try making some of this.


----------

